# D-Link DWL-G122 rev C1

## francesco086

Hi everyone!

I'm quite new at linux and really really new at Gentoo (I usually use my macbook pro). Until now at home I use Ubuntu beacuse it's easy to use and because it auto-configure my D-Link DWL-G122 rev C1 to connect to the wireless.

Now I have installed Gentoo beacuse I really love the way it is, and I imposed to myself that I must learn how to use a computer seriously. Unfortunately I really can't understand what should I do to use my D-Link DWL-G122 rev C1.

I read http://manuelmarano.wordpress.com/2008/12/28/installare-dlink-dwl-g122-chipset-ralink-rt73-su-gentoo-linux/ (it's in italian, sorry), but it doesn't work the command (beacuse the page doesn't exist anymore):

```
$ sudo wget http://rt2×00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz
```

Please can someone tell me what to do??   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Ah, I have an amd64 architecture and I used genkernel to configure the kernel for the installation. One interesting thing is that the led on my D-Link DWL-G122 flashes continuously!

HELP!

Francesco

----------

## ursusca

Hi.

Please post the output of 

```
lsusb
```

 and 

```
lsmod
```

 commands.

----------

## ursusca

I don't know Italian but I think in this article is written about  installing rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz driver instead of native kernel driver. Did your check your kernel configuration?

----------

## francesco086

Hi ursusca! First of all I wanna thank you for helping me. Sorry if I take so long to answer, but to have access to internet I need my dad's macbook and use ethernet..   :Sad: 

The output for 

```
lsusb
```

 is:

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1241:1111 Belkin Mouse

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1058:0707 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 07d1:3c03 D-Link System 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  
```

and of 

```
lsmod
```

 is:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  198896  20 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   212940  1 

arc4                    1000  2 

ecb                     1304  2 

rt73usb                18572  0 

rt2x00usb               5432  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              17880  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb

led_class               1840  1 rt2x00lib

rtc_cmos                6376  0 

i2c_nforce2             4776  0 

ppdev                   4912  0 

rtc_core                9892  1 rtc_cmos

input_polldev           1432  1 rt2x00lib

mac80211              104740  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

floppy                 44376  0 

processor              26296  0 

snd_hda_intel          15736  0 

rtc_lib                 1416  1 rtc_core

forcedeth              44580  0 

k8temp                  2696  0 

i2c_core               12784  1 i2c_nforce2

pcspkr                  1160  0 

parport_pc             26232  0 

thermal                10072  0 

button                  3480  0 

snd_hda_codec          40136  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4160  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                44800  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

cfg80211               48368  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

snd_timer              13320  1 snd_pcm

thermal_sys             9248  2 processor,thermal

snd                    36584  6 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5224  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

parport                24416  2 ppdev,parport_pc

tg3                    90156  0 

libphy                 10680  1 tg3

e1000                  94572  0 

fuse                   39664  0 

nfs                   108104  0 

lockd                  49316  1 nfs

sunrpc                132504  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   134848  0 

raid10                 15880  0 

raid456                40200  0 

async_memcpy             984  1 raid456

async_xor               1992  1 raid456

xor                     3992  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                1560  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               76584  1 raid456

raid1                  16168  0 

raid0                   4876  0 

dm_bbr                  7920  0 

dm_snapshot            15180  0 

dm_mirror               9728  0 

dm_region_hash          5336  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  5884  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 37960  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           504  0 

sbp2                   15972  0 

ohci1394               23332  0 

ieee1394               51232  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7688  0 

usbhid                 18240  0 

ohci_hcd               18052  0 

ssb                    27944  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16512  0 

usb_storage            35200  0 

ehci_hcd               26340  0 

usbcore                96800  9 rt73usb,rt2x00usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  224276  0 

qla2xxx               180484  0 

megaraid_sas           28460  0 

megaraid_mbox          22648  0 

megaraid_mm             5832  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34072  0 

aacraid                54656  0 

sx8                    10424  0 

DAC960                 58960  0 

cciss                  31576  0 

3w_9xxx                27524  0 

3w_xxxx                19536  0 

mptsas                 19832  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16472  1 mptsas

mptfc                   9344  0 

scsi_transport_fc      28076  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6944  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9640  0 

mptscsih               14712  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                50036  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23472  0 

dc395x                 25972  0 

qla1280                18208  0 

dmx3191d                8520  0 

sym53c8xx              59696  0 

gdth                   71592  0 

advansys               51456  0 

initio                 14328  0 

BusLogic               18192  0 

arcmsr                 16496  0 

aic7xxx                97356  0 

aic79xx               102092  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13800  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18672  0 

videobuf_core          10972  0 

pdc_adma                4748  0 

sata_inic162x           6284  0 

sata_mv                21388  0 

ata_piix               19452  0 

ahci                   24504  0 

sata_qstor              4604  0 

sata_vsc                3532  0 

sata_uli                2604  0 

sata_sis                3724  0 

sata_sx4                7276  0 

sata_nv                17488  3 

sata_via                7116  0 

sata_svw                3468  0 

sata_sil24              9772  0 

sata_sil                6672  0 

sata_promise            8156  0 

pata_sl82c105           2760  0 

pata_cs5530             3672  0 

pata_cs5520             3320  0 

pata_via                6800  0 

pata_jmicron            1976  0 

pata_marvell            2184  0 

pata_sis                8732  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1852  0 

pata_sc1200             2440  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3496  0 

pata_triflex            2476  0 

pata_atiixp             2872  0 

pata_opti               2316  0 

pata_amd                8828  0 

pata_ali                8056  0 

pata_it8213             2892  0 

pata_pcmcia             9160  0 

pcmcia                 23024  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4344  6 rt2x00lib,tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            20436  2 ssb,pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2460  0 

pata_ns87410            2312  0 

pata_serverworks        4504  0 

pata_platform           2824  0 

pata_artop              3900  0 

pata_it821x             7356  0 

pata_optidma            3792  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4056  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2508  0 

pata_hpt37x             9800  0 

pata_hpt366             4376  0 

pata_cmd64x             4824  0 

pata_efar               2876  0 

pata_rz1000             2236  0 

pata_sil680             3884  0 

pata_radisys            2444  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5340  0 

pata_mpiix              2428  0 

libata                115612  51 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,

sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,

pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,

pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,

pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix
```

Ah, I also discover that maybe my D-Link DWL-G122 maybe works, beacuse if I execute 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 I obtain:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:c6:07:dc:d9  

          inet addr:192.168.2.13  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:c6ff:fe07:dcd9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3488 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3623 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3586506 (3.4 MiB)  TX bytes:607463 (593.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:27 Base address:0x6000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:5b:d1:0f:f7  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-5B-D1-0F-F7-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

and  00-19-5B-D1-0F-F7 is the physical address of my DWL-G122! So I think that my kernel configuration is ok.. (however I did it with genkernel as default).

Ah, I created wlan0, when I try to make it works, using the Gentoo Handbook, after I've installed it. But then I go crazy, I don't understand if I must use wpa_supplicant or whatever else!   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   I really don't understand what I should do..

At home I have a Wireless connection called "Wireless Casa" with a WPA/WPA2 encryption..

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello, here are what to configure

```
# Wireless

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"

preferred_aps="MY_ESSID"

```

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

update_config=1

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

        disabled=1

}

network={

        ssid="MY_ESSID"

        psk="my_wpa2_password"

        priority=5

}

```

----------

## francesco086

to XavierMiller: I've done what you say, but if I do:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

I obtain:

```
 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

And now, what do

- iwconfig wlan0

- ifconfig wlan0

?

----------

## francesco086

well... 

```
iwconfig
```

 doesn't works (I suppose because I haven't installed something)

If I do 

```
ifconfig wlan0
```

 it tells me:

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:5b:d1:0f:f7  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## francesco086

I emerged wireless-tools, and now I can execute 

```
iwconfig wlan0
```

it tells me:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, and did you restarted /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 after emerging wireless-tools ?

----------

## francesco086

No, now I reboot to be sure...

If I do iwconfig wlan0 i obtain:

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## xaviermiller

it tells that you are not associated.

Can you take a look at /var/log/messages if wpa_supplicant is well started and found your acces point ?

"iwlisc sc wlan0" will display all the available wifi networks.

----------

## francesco086

I point out that I don't now what is /var/log/messages...

However, I search in this file for wpa_supplicant but it doesn't appear.

```
iwlisc sc wlan0
```

 doesn't work, what should I install??

However I tried 

```
iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

and it tells me:

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Yes, this was iwlist (bad typo).

So iwlist doens't see any network, and tell that the inteface don't seem to be wireless...

Can you tell us how you enabled wifi in the kernel ?

Please also check the handbook : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## francesco086

How I enable the Wireless in the kernel...good question...mmm...

I'm not sure, I used the Gentoo Handbook and to configure the kernel I just used genkernel.. I don't understand very well how to configure the kernel after installation (when I used chroot I tried two times to configure manually the kernel but both times then it doesn't work).

The only things that I do after the installation is:

```
cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

rc

```

and then emerge wpa_supplicant and configure it as you told me.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Maybe the wireless is not wlan0 but something else (eth0, ath0).

Can you give us the output of "cat /proc/net/wireless" ?

----------

## francesco086

Yes of course! Here you are:

```
Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

 wlan0: 0000    0     0     0        0      0      0      0      0        0
```

However I think that eth0 is the ethernet connection, because in the installation process I used the ethernet to access to internet easily (I use a macbook pro as "bridge" to the wireless connection. It's really silly use a macbook this way...), as I do now.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, in lsmod, I see different "rt" modules are used. Maybe this is the problem.

The kernel modules  work well now, you can uninstall rt-XXX drivers, and see if it will work.

----------

## francesco086

(thanks for telling me lsmod)

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  198896  20 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   212940  1 

arc4                    1000  2 

ecb                     1304  2 

rt73usb                18572  0 

rt2x00usb               5432  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              17880  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb

led_class               1840  1 rt2x00lib

input_polldev           1432  1 rt2x00lib

snd_hda_intel          15736  4 

snd_hda_codec          40136  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

mac80211              104740  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

snd_hwdep               4160  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                44800  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              13320  2 snd_pcm

snd                    36584  12 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

rtc_cmos                6376  0 

i2c_nforce2             4776  0 

rtc_core                9892  1 rtc_cmos

pcspkr                  1160  0 

ppdev                   4912  0 

parport_pc             26232  0 

forcedeth              44580  0 

i2c_core               12784  1 i2c_nforce2

k8temp                  2696  0 

floppy                 44376  0 

processor              26296  0 

rtc_lib                 1416  1 rtc_core

thermal                10072  0 

cfg80211               48368  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

snd_page_alloc          5224  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

thermal_sys             9248  2 processor,thermal

parport                24416  2 ppdev,parport_pc

button                  3480  0 

tg3                    90156  0 

libphy                 10680  1 tg3

e1000                  94572  0 

fuse                   39664  0 

nfs                   108104  0 

lockd                  49316  1 nfs

sunrpc                132504  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   134848  0 

raid10                 15880  0 

raid456                40200  0 

async_memcpy             984  1 raid456

async_xor               1992  1 raid456

xor                     3992  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                1560  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               76584  1 raid456

raid1                  16168  0 

raid0                   4876  0 

dm_bbr                  7920  0 

dm_snapshot            15180  0 

dm_mirror               9728  0 

dm_region_hash          5336  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  5884  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 37960  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           504  0 

sbp2                   15972  0 

ohci1394               23332  0 

ieee1394               51232  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               7688  0 

usbhid                 18240  0 

ohci_hcd               18052  0 

ssb                    27944  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16512  0 

usb_storage            35200  0 

ehci_hcd               26340  0 

usbcore                96800  9 rt73usb,rt2x00usb,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  224276  0 

qla2xxx               180484  0 

megaraid_sas           28460  0 

megaraid_mbox          22648  0 

megaraid_mm             5832  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34072  0 

aacraid                54656  0 

sx8                    10424  0 

DAC960                 58960  0 

cciss                  31576  0 

3w_9xxx                27524  0 

3w_xxxx                19536  0 

mptsas                 19832  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16472  1 mptsas

mptfc                   9344  0 

scsi_transport_fc      28076  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6944  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9640  0 

mptscsih               14712  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                50036  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23472  0 

dc395x                 25972  0 

qla1280                18208  0 

dmx3191d                8520  0 

sym53c8xx              59696  0 

gdth                   71592  0 

advansys               51456  0 

initio                 14328  0 

BusLogic               18192  0 

arcmsr                 16496  0 

aic7xxx                97356  0 

aic79xx               102092  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13800  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     18672  0 

videobuf_core          10972  0 

pdc_adma                4748  0 

sata_inic162x           6284  0 

sata_mv                21388  0 

ata_piix               19452  0 

ahci                   24504  0 

sata_qstor              4604  0 

sata_vsc                3532  0 

sata_uli                2604  0 

sata_sis                3724  0 

sata_sx4                7276  0 

sata_nv                17488  3 

sata_via                7116  0 

sata_svw                3468  0 

sata_sil24              9772  0 

sata_sil                6672  0 

sata_promise            8156  0 

pata_sl82c105           2760  0 

pata_cs5530             3672  0 

pata_cs5520             3320  0 

pata_via                6800  0 

pata_jmicron            1976  0 

pata_marvell            2184  0 

pata_sis                8732  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1852  0 

pata_sc1200             2440  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3496  0 

pata_triflex            2476  0 

pata_atiixp             2872  0 

pata_opti               2316  0 

pata_amd                8828  0 

pata_ali                8056  0 

pata_it8213             2892  0 

pata_pcmcia             9160  0 

pcmcia                 23024  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          4344  6 rt2x00lib,tg3,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            20436  2 ssb,pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2460  0 

pata_ns87410            2312  0 

pata_serverworks        4504  0 

pata_platform           2824  0 

pata_artop              3900  0 

pata_it821x             7356  0 

pata_optidma            3792  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4056  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2508  0 

pata_hpt37x             9800  0 

pata_hpt366             4376  0 

pata_cmd64x             4824  0 

pata_efar               2876  0 

pata_rz1000             2236  0 

pata_sil680             3884  0 

pata_radisys            2444  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5340  0 

pata_mpiix              2428  0 

libata                115612  51 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,

sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,

pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,

pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,

pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,

pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix
```

----------

## francesco086

So i should try to:

```
modeprob -r rt2x00usb

modeprob -r rt2x00lib
```

right?

Then? I must reboot? (sorry...I'm really boring..)

----------

## xaviermiller

Try rmmod, but don't reboot.

I just tested with a DWL-G122 REV A and kernel-only module. It works.

Can you give us  

```
zgrep -v '#' /proc/config.gz
```

 ?

You must have

```
CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEFAULT_PS_VALUE=1

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

```

----------

## francesco086

Mmm... it happens this...

```
PENGU francesco # rmmod rt2x00usb 

ERROR: Module rt2x00usb is in use by rt73usb

PENGU francesco # rmmod rt2x00lib

ERROR: Module rt2x00lib is in use by rt73usb,rt2x00usb
```

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, remove first rt73usb, then the 2 other modules.

Try then to remove the files installed by the external module.

Run depmod -a

and reboot.

----------

## francesco086

done. Now I get:

```
PENGU francesco # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

and

```
PENGU francesco # iwlist wlan0 scanning

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

What should I do?

----------

## francesco086

Ah, but if I execute lsmod they appears again

```
rt73usb                18572  0 

rt2x00usb               5432  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              17880  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Did you uninstalled the rt73 package ? 

Are they present in the modules ?

```
find /lib/modules -name rt\* -print
```

----------

## francesco086

How can I uninstall? I did this:

```
rmmod rt73usb

rmmod rt2x00usb

rmmod rt2x00lib

depmod -a

reboot

```

I have the feeling that I did something stupid   :Rolling Eyes: 

I did find as you told me and I get:

```
PENGU francesco # find /lib/modules -name rt\* -print

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t59.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-stk17ta8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-v3020.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1374.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-m48t86.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-max6900.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1742.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-m41t80.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-cmos.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-ds1553.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/rtc/rtc-core.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/usb/rtl8150.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt61pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt73usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2500usb.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2x00lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/rt2400pci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x

/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Ok, this seems good, the modules are from the kernel.

And the lsmod you gave before seems to have all needed modules (usb core, mac***, rt, ...).

My DWL-G122 is difficult to use, sometimes it doesn't see any network.

Try to move it (when you put it on its "craddle").

And try many time "iwlist wlan0 sc", until you see your network (or some network).

----------

## francesco086

I can try to move it, but if it tells me:

```
PENGU francesco # iwlist wlan0 sc

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

doesn't mean that there is something wrong?

----------

## xaviermiller

Sometimes, it take times to wake up that key...

Please try after 1 minute.

----------

## francesco086

I wait but nothing happen... I obtain always the same results...

```
PENGU francesco # iwlist wlan0 sc

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

PENGU francesco # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

PENGU francesco # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                        [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

by the way.. what is SIOCSIFFLAGS?

Ah, with Ubuntu I always used this DWL-G122 and I never had a signal problem (it's quite close to the wireless router).

----------

## xaviermiller

aha !

did you emerged : net-wireless/rt73-firmware ?

I don't need it with REV A, but maybe the chips are different (I have a RT71, not 73)

----------

## francesco086

Hi! I'm not at home, I'll be back on Sunday evening, so I can't try what you suggest me.

For now I just wanna thank you for your help and your patience with me.

THANKS!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

You're welcome  :Smile: 

Let's hope the only missing thing is the firmware

----------

## francesco086

XavierMiller you are my hero!!!

It works!!!!! YES!!!! Thank you!!

Ah, do you think could be useful if I write a summary about what is needed to install this DWL G-122?

Ah, can I ask you for another help? Also via mail if you prefer?

tx tx tx tx tx tx

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Maybe you can update the gentoo wiki.

For other questions, please use the forum, I am not the only one who can help you  :Wink: 

----------

